# Exact time or similar time for injections??



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

Just wondering if it needs to be the exact time or a similar time of the day for injections of suprecur for down reg?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

If you can make injections as close to same time as possible then all the better. Keeps drug levels in blood as steady as possible. Don't overly stress though if you have to vary times slightly.


----------

